# Question about sound, etc.



## ezaircon4jc (Mar 31, 2012)

I just purchased an LGB 2119D loco and have a couple of questions. I tried searching and found nothing. I received no instructions or information about the unit and am having trouble finding out how it all works (like the 0-1-2 switch on the back of the cab). First, can I add sound to the unit? The tender is empty and there is a connection between the loco and tender. The loco is quite dirty. Can I spay it with a cleaner like disc soap and then "hose" it off? It is for outdoor use after all. I have a couple of Bachmann transformers. I actually need both of them to get the loco moving at a decent speed. What would be a good power supply for this. The layout is rather small; just the standard Big-Hauler Bachmann oval.

TIA! 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

You don't use dish soap and a garden hose. Don't be afraid to use a soft cloth and gently clean it. It may be old and built for outdoors but if you want to salvage it, go gently. The 0-1-2 switch is for Off, engine only, and then lights and motor. Regards, Dennis.


----------



## mbendebba (Jan 22, 2011)

this is what it looked like when it first left the factory!!


----------



## mbendebba (Jan 22, 2011)

I would use a soft brush and brush off as much dust as I possibly can and I would follow that by wipping it down with some LGB smoke and cleaning fluid (probably the best cleaner for LGB plastics, but it is getting harder to find these days.) 

If the motors are in reasonably good condition and properly lubricated a 2Amps power supply would be more than adequate. 

You can install a sound unit in the tender. 

Mohammed 
http://www.allaboutlgb.com


----------



## ezaircon4jc (Mar 31, 2012)

THANKS guys!!!!

Mohammed, it didn't run when I first put it on the track, but with some gentle prodding and some lubricant (not WD-40 but similar) it seems to be running just fine.

So far I've just used a damp cloth and paint brush to clean off as much of the gunk as I can. It seems to have been stored in an outdoor out-building. I'll keep at it!

Can you point me in the direction of a sound unit. I'm as green as can be in this area! I have used a POC Bachmann the past few years and have wanted an LGB for at least 20 years! Having realized my dream LGB locomotive I want to get it right. 

THANKS for the help!!!!!! 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## mbendebba (Jan 22, 2011)

With a good brush you can get most of the stuff off it. It probably needs a little maintenance (change traction tire, clean and lub the gears, lub the axles where they make contact with the gearbox, one drop of lub oil no more), make sure the brushes are good. If it run well on a 2 amps power supply, then the motors are good. 
Since you seem to be running DC, I would recommend a Massoth S decoder, not just because I sell them, but also because I use them, and I think that are very good. i am certain you will get other recommendations. 

Mohammed 
http://www.allaboutlgb.com


----------



## ezaircon4jc (Mar 31, 2012)

I also noticed what looks like a speaker on the front of the boiler. Would that be for an added sound "card"? 

Is there a place I can visit which shows how to install the sound? Any resource for a 2119d manual? 

I know sooooo many questions; SORRY. Is there a thread here I can visit? I did try searching with no success.


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Put the sound unit and speaker in the tender. That's not a speaker in the smokebox, it's the ends of the boiler tubes.


----------



## ezaircon4jc (Mar 31, 2012)

@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); Posted By Jim Agnew on 12 Apr 2012 08:59 AM 
Put the sound unit and speaker in the tender. That's not a speaker in the smokebox, it's the ends of the boiler tubes. 
Ahhhh.... Looks only......

THANKS!!


----------



## mbendebba (Jan 22, 2011)

Definetly in the tender! with the Massoth S sound module, all we need is a track connection, and there is one already in the tender. 

Mohammed 
http://www.allaboutlgb.com 
http://www.massothusa.com


----------



## ezaircon4jc (Mar 31, 2012)

Is it REALLY ~*$200* for sound? YIKES!!!!


----------



## Polaris1 (Jan 22, 2010)

34 minutes ago on O Gauge Forum...... 

Just found out that MRC Sounders are in again. This version has SD-45 and MP-15 sounds, so good for those K-line switchers and probably any of the turbo EMD locos built from the 1960's through the 1980's. The volume should be louder - Frank said it was a software change. The remote control is also in stock. To get the OGR Forum price you must contact Frank direct at [email protected] or call him at 732-225-0964. He also said if these sell, then they will offer more types of locos. 

Unfortunately the price of the sound board has gone up like everything from China, but the remote is still at the old price. (Both are still a lot cheaper than any other). 

I'm getting one for my MP-15 and maybe more for my MPC SD-18s. 

If you aren't familiar with these... they have a simple 2 wire hook up and give you several choices of horn sound. The remote also gives you coupling, air release and dynamic brake sounds. 


John 


Dennis Mayer from GBay, WI 

PS..... This a $40 system..... You need Board..... Speaker & Sound Programming button remote...... Make sure you have steam sound option.... Not all diesel sounds.. 

I own 2 MRC Sounder Systems..... 1 for Aristo Class 66.... 1 for BR-218 both Diesels..... Not installed yet.... IF junk... no loss, toss it...... It mite Work OK too !!!!


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is a link to a sound version of that engine with the old LGB analog type sou8nd board. 

http://lgb.vanelten.nl/Database/explosietekeningen/2019s-1.pdf 

There is a 6 wire cable from the engine to the tender, 3 for the chuff sensor located on the rear axle of the engine, 2 for track power and one for the tender light. 

Expert instructions, but not very helpful to most. 

http://www.gbdb.info/data/expertenanleitung/LGB/2119D.pdf


----------



## ezaircon4jc (Mar 31, 2012)

Here's a question....... Can I cannibalize the sound unit from my Bachmann 4-6-0?


----------



## ezaircon4jc (Mar 31, 2012)

Here are pictures of both tenders. Would I just hook up the black and red from the Bachmann (these wires plug into the engine) to the the red and black in the LGB that goes to the wheels? The Bachmann sound was powered by a battery. Another question; what is the purpose of the black and red wires that attach to the rear of the tender?

TIA!

How do I add pictures?


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The Bachman sound system is a chuff with activation from a cam/switch on an axle in the engine. 

You could use this, but you can get better sound from many sources, biggest thing is how much do you want to spend. 

I have 2 LGB moguls with the original LGB digital sounds. On a third I added the Zimo and control the smoke heater element for 3 different heat levels for idle, running, accelerating . 

Getting into a club could be helpful in deciding how to go as you could see different engines with different manufacturer sounds and pick what you like. 

Dallee, phoenix are sound only units, MRC, Massoth, Zimo are full motor/light/sound decoders, and there are other manufacturers such as digitrax, QSI. 

In general, the more you spend the more features you will get, and you should decide how you will run your trains in the future for selecting the sound you get now. 

Choices can be analog track power, DCC, battery/R/C control. 

As for power, again how you plan to run your trains will determine what you need to select for upgrading from those light duty Bachmann power packs.


----------



## mbendebba (Jan 22, 2011)

Dan: 

In addition to its motor/function/sound decoders, Massoth offers the eMOTION S sound Module which is a sound only unit (+ a couple of functions, 1Amp, 3Watts). The S module is designed for analog operation and for locomotives already equipped with a motor/function decoder. 

Mohammed 
http://www.allaboutlgb.com 
http://www.massothusa.com


----------



## ezaircon4jc (Mar 31, 2012)

It's just for around the Christmas tree. I seriously doubt I will ever be able to do an outdoor layout. 

Thanks!! You guys have been a great help! 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## ezaircon4jc (Mar 31, 2012)

Wellll...... I apparently burned out the circuit board. I heard a "pop" followed by a whiff of smoke from the tender (where I mounted the speaker from my Bachmann). Do any of you know where I can get the board? I've been looking and can't seem to find the board. It's the square board not the "Y" shaped board. 

TIA!


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

Good luck, looks like a good project...

Robert


----------



## mbendebba (Jan 22, 2011)

Posted By ezaircon4jc on 10 Dec 2012 11:54 PM 
Wellll...... I apparently burned out the circuit board. I heard a "pop" followed by a whiff of smoke from the tender (where I mounted the speaker from my Bachmann). Do any of you know where I can get the board? I've been looking and can't seem to find the board. It's the square board not the "Y" shaped board. 

TIA! 


We have a used curicuit board in stock. Give us a call. 
Mohammed
http://www.allaboutlgb.com/
http://www.massothusa.com/


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Dan, I think when you said "you can use this", it might have been a good idea to say "as long as you run it from the original battery"..... sounds like he did what he was asking about, used the LGB wiring to power the 9 volt bachmann circuit... my guess. 

Belatedly, the answer to "Would I just hook up the black and red from the Bachmann (these wires plug into the engine) to the the red and black in the LGB that goes to the wheels?" is no.... you would be hooking track voltage (which can easily go over 9 volts) to the 9v Bachmann board and burn it up.

The Bachmann circuit was never designed for track voltage.

Greg


----------



## ezaircon4jc (Mar 31, 2012)

Actually, I fried the LGB board. I took the speaker out of the Bachmann tender and installed it into the LGB tender. I did attach the 9V to the white and black wire on the circuit board, as well as the black/black, red/red.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

So you hooked up the 9 volt bachmann circuit to 2 wires in the LGB.... well as soon as track voltage goes over 9 volts, you should have something burn up. 

Interesting that it's the LGB board, that would normally mean you drew too much current. 

The bachmann circuit should have 2 wires for power, 2 wires for speaker, and 2 wires for the chuff circuit. 

NONE of these are "universal" other than the speaker wires. 

I think you should let Mohammed help you with the wiring and not hook anything else up until he tells you to. 

Since you have wanted this loco for 20 years, waiting a couple more days for good information should not be too maddening. 

Good luck! 

Greg


----------



## ezaircon4jc (Mar 31, 2012)

Yea, I've pretty much written off, for now, fixing anything. I still get smoke, moving and at rest. I just don't get the sound when at rest (switch in position 1). All I need is that stupid circuit board. I guess I could also just replace the capacitor that fell apart and see what happens.


----------



## ezaircon4jc (Mar 31, 2012)

NEVERMIND....... I'm such a dufus!! It was the Bachmann board I burned-up. I just took a gander at the picture I took earlier and there is no such board! I will remove the Bachmann board and move on!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

OK, that makes more sense... thanks for letting us know the final outcome, as painful as it was. When "we" try to figure out a problem, it really helps us to know if we were on the "right track" or not... so the next guy gets (hopefully) even better help! 

Regards, Greg


----------

